# Exercises to strengthen muscles for riding



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

As I am currently unable to ride, and will stay so for several months, I've been checking the internet and Pintrest for exercises that help with riding. I was hoping I could help someone else with these. I try to include as accurate descriptions of the actions as I can.

Leg lifts: Lay on your side and lift leg straight up with foot pointed towards the ceiling. I started with 15 reps per side, and added 5 every day, if not sore. Good for the rider whose legs get tired mid ride.

plank: keep your body from touching the ground by holding arms at 90 degrees. Good for abs, used for everything riding, most notably sitting trot. I started at 30 seconds.

Pushups: this doesn't require explaination, but I should point out this doesn't directly influence riding, but does help with lugging hay bales. But be cautious with increasing this;you will get sore.

Looking over them, it doesn't seem like much, but the leg lifts really helped me; My legs would start getting tired 30 minutes in, but I actually lasted the whole 60 minutes last time (The joys of infrequent riding...)


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

This channel has some really good exercises too. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIJwWYOfsCfz6PjxbONYXSg

I feel it really helps to make a playlist and do different exercises by song.


----------

